# Where to find GBA flashcard



## Ceeder (Mar 3, 2013)

I  am on the lookout for a* gba flashcard* for my *gba sp*
I concurred from other threads on this website that *ez flash IV* is the best choice
But I dont think there are many websites having it in stock right now
Can you suggest me a legit website to buy it from?
Or can you suggest some alternative?


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Mar 3, 2013)

realhotstuff.hk i just received mine.


----------



## Ceeder (Mar 3, 2013)

How much time did it take to deliver?
Was the flashcart in good condition and working properly
?


----------



## rharesh (Mar 3, 2013)

you can buy it from ebluar.com or realhotstuff.hk, I got mine from both.. I got it first from realhotstuff.hk where it took 7 days then i got one more for my brother from ebluar.com which was cheaper and took same 7 days.. make sure you choose hk air mail. and at the moment ebluar is producing ezflash IV so it will take time.. Since there are stocks with realhotstuff get it man.. else you will not get it atall as they have stopped production and i am from india too...


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 3, 2013)

rharesh said:


> you can buy it from ebluar.com or realhotstuff.hk, I got mine from both.. I got it first from realhotstuff.hk where it took 7 days then i got one more for my brother from ebluar.com which was cheaper and took same 7 days.. make sure you choose hk air mail. *and at the moment ebluar is producing ezflash IV* so it will take time.. Since there are stocks with realhotstuff get it man.. else you will not get it atall as they have stopped production and i am from india too...


 
Bollocks. Complete bollocks.


----------



## rharesh (Mar 3, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Bollocks. Complete bollocks.


 
Hey buddy not me ebluar.com site says that on the top with fler that their factory is producing it.. i was also wondered but i got mine a month ago from them and i compared it with the one i got from realhotstuff.hk that is the same... so there is no meaning of you being pissed... as i just shared the information i got from their website

And i did order R4isdhc and m3realds from ebluar.com and i got them also in 7 days.. and i have made a unpacking video if you need i can post the snaps...


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 3, 2013)

rharesh said:


> Hey buddy not me ebluar.com site says that on the top with fler that their factory is producing it.. i was also wondered but i got mine a month ago from them and i compared it with the one i got from realhotstuff.hk that is the same... so there is no meaning of you being pissed... as i just shared the information i got from their website
> 
> And i did order R4isdhc and m3realds from ebluar.com and i got them also in 7 days.. and i have made a unpacking video if you need i can post the snaps...


 
Why would I need to see your unpacking videos?


----------



## rharesh (Mar 3, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Why would I need to see your unpacking videos?


I am not sure... you seem to be pissed!!!! anyways i just gave info to the OP. that the two sites ebluar.com and realhotstuff.hk do ship to india and he can get his ezflash IV from them..


----------



## Chary (Mar 3, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Why would I need to see your unpacking videos?


To show other Tempers what you get when you purchase the item, before they themselves buy the product.

RealHotStuff has never let me down.


----------



## rharesh (Mar 3, 2013)

Chary said:


> To show other Tempers what you get when you purchase the item, before they themselves buy the product.
> 
> RealHotStuff has never let me down.


 
True buddy it has never let me down too... even ebluar is good.. however i wonder why there is a price difference,... i have found carts cheaper in ebluar.. ??


----------



## Ceeder (Mar 4, 2013)

I also found this website
http://r4-3.com/ez-flash-iv-mini-gba-card-ez4-2gb-minisd-card-for-nintendo-gba-ds-ds-lite-p-162.html
do  you  guys think its legit??


----------



## 160R (May 31, 2013)

Ceeder said:


> I also found this website
> http://r4-3.com/ez-flash-iv-mini-gba-card-ez4-2gb-minisd-card-for-nintendo-gba-ds-ds-lite-p-162.html
> do you guys think its legit??


 

Out of stock there too! 

Is it out of stock everywhere? The only place yet with stock is chollomedia.es but price is not good...

Why didn't I get one for GBA games before?


----------



## reprep (May 31, 2013)

i bought two ez flash ivs from realhotstuff.hk, they are really good. though it is out-of-stock now. you can buy from them without hesitation if it comes back to stock.

i have an extra but i don't plan to sell it unless a good price is offered.


----------



## 160R (May 31, 2013)

The price in that store for a new unit is 45eur shipping included, which is your price? PM?

My problem... Got one from there some months ago and all was ok, genuine card and good price. Gave to a friend for birthday present and now wanted to get one for me. Price rised a lot and I see it is out of stock everywhere. Of course can't ask my friend to return back the present  Owned! 

Another question: The multiplayer games with GBA link, could be played somehow with wifi local connection if using DS-Lite systems, or they removed the link multiplayer game? I won't be so insterested in it if so...


----------



## reprep (May 31, 2013)

DS lite doesn't support gba multiplayer.


----------



## 160R (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, already got it at http://www.chollomedia.es/epages/61...tion=View&ObjectID=1176412&PageSize=20&Page=3

Everything fine


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 13, 2014)

why is everyone suddenly going mad for GBA flashcards, i have a EFA linker II sitting in my drawer not been used for an age.................................sudeki300


----------



## migles (Oct 13, 2014)

r4gateway said:


> Message them and check. if it went through or not before you order again





sudeki300 said:


> why is everyone suddenly going mad for GBA flashcards, i have a EFA linker II sitting in my drawer not been used for an age.................................sudeki300


 

because someone had a fetish for necrobumping a thread from +1 year ago


----------

